# Which lolcow do you pity?



## Outer Party Member (Feb 3, 2019)

Throughout the Internet, there are the strange, insane, autistic, dumb, and degenerate people who act in ways that make us laugh at their stupid antics. Often times, once they notice us laughing at them, they get furious and sperg our more! They are often unapologetic of their behavior toward others online and offline, and are rightfully called out for it, for the most part.

And then, there are those who we feel just the slightest of sympathy. They are the kind that while unintentionally funny, have one or two screws loose or are the product of the environment they lived in. There are those who, perhaps, if something in their life was different, they would have been functional people.

Now, keep in mind that all answers are opinions, and doesn’t mean everyone endorses it, so don’t have a cow. With that in mind, *which lolcow do you feel a little sorry for as much as you are entertained by them?*

For me, it’s definitely Terry A. Davis. The man was very gifted in computers, and had a lot of potential in making an impact in programming. However, his mental illness got the best of him, and he became a rambling madman with no control over his impulses. As his thoughts, actions, and word salad was as funny as ever, I had to marvel at this talented man crippled by schizophrenia.


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 3, 2019)

I pity most of the cows I follow closely.

Terry I truly pity for having a genuine gift that was essentially destroyed by a degenerative mental illness.

Spoony I pity because he really did used to make me laugh. Unlike some of the TGWTG crowd I can still go back to his old work and find a lot of it both enthusiastic and informative. It's really sad that he's basically locked himself into a self-defeating loop. 

MovieBob and Dobson I pity because they will never know joy, or a woman's touch. They're too focused on being pissed off all the time that they never seem to have any damned fun.

And I pity Chuck Wendig because...no, I don't. He sucks and deserves to feel like shit.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Feb 3, 2019)

Donald Trump


----------



## Beautiful Border (Feb 3, 2019)

Erik Mokracek, easily. He's clearly not all there, mentally he's still in first grade. It's just depressing watching a fully grown man just waste his life away essentially making the same picture over and over again. It's also sad seeing the way some people try to upset him. He's not like most other lolcows where they're unpleasant people so trolling them feels justified. Shitting on Erik is like kicking a puppy.


----------



## Cato (Feb 3, 2019)

Agreed about Terry, obviously, and I'll add Dr. Katherine Horton, for the same reasons. She went from being an Oxford-educated physicist who worked at CERN to a lunatic raving on the Internet due to the onset of schizophrenia. I took a cursory glance at her thread once and haven't investigated it any further because I come here to laugh and her story is just sad.


----------



## SugarSnot (Feb 3, 2019)

For me it is not so much specific cows as it is types of cow that I feel for. I pity the ones that never got a leg up in life an just kept on deteriorating in their own already fragile mental health. Sure, they are often complete assholes, but I can't help but feel for them on some level. They're just fucked up and destiny set them up to be fucked up.

On the other hand. The cows who became cows after squandering great success are the ones I enjoy the most. There is just a sick sort of fun in watching someone who had everything going for them crash and burn. People like Cosmo Wright, Sargon of Akkad, Doug Walker and so on.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Feb 3, 2019)

Chris Chan.
Even after his attempts at adjusting to normal life, unsuccessful they may be, he still has stupid A-Logs giving him shit.


----------



## Pozzingmyfilthyneghole (Feb 3, 2019)

I pity the fools.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Feb 3, 2019)

Those, who acts exeptional because of illness. Autism, schisophrenia, even eating disorders.


----------



## skellig58 (Feb 3, 2019)

The classic tale of our hallowed shed princess, Julie be thy name. She was a bitch and messed up as hell, but girl never had a chance at even baseline normal. I look at some cows like her, think what could have been but for circumstances and just feel really sad for them.


----------



## Frogasm (Feb 3, 2019)

Definitely the schizophrenic ones and usually the ones who seem to have child minds.


----------



## Slap47 (Feb 3, 2019)

Are people the product of their environment or is biology the name of the game?

Chris Chan doesn't have either working in his favor. Chris has regularly been retarded, malicious and suspicious but so far hasn't been evil.

Doing the best with what they've been given and that's all you can ask of someone.


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Feb 3, 2019)

Cato said:


> Agreed about Terry, obviously, and I'll add Dr. Katherine Horton, for the same reasons. She went from being an Oxford-educated physicist who worked at CERN to a lunatic raving on the Internet due to the onset of schizophrenia. I took a cursory glance at her thread once and haven't investigated it any further because I come here to laugh and her story is just sad.


It's odd how a ton of really intelligent people seem to go nuts. The Unabomber was a mathematical genius if you want another example.

Maybe schizophrenia helps with creativity and problem solving, or something to that effect.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 3, 2019)

Aaron McCluske.  He was just a harmless extremely autistic guy who made lots of weird videos of his life and he got his shit wrecked by the shittiest and dumbest of weeeeeeens.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 3, 2019)

Beautiful Border said:


> Erik Mokracek, easily. He's clearly not all there, mentally he's still in first grade. It's just depressing watching a fully grown man just waste his life away essentially making the same picture over and over again. It's also sad seeing the way some people try to upset him. He's not like most other lolcows where they're unpleasant people so trolling them feels justified. Shitting on Erik is like kicking a puppy.


I agree with you. The only reason I stick around those threads are because of the slightly more functioning autist alogs who make it sort of funny. But goddamn it's depressing to look at his life.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 3, 2019)

Emily Youcis.

I'm legitimately convinced she had meds and replaced them with vitamins and shit. Now she's a Nazi.


----------



## AF 802 (Feb 3, 2019)

Me.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Feb 3, 2019)

Terry A. Davis, but... You know.

Erik Mokracek. Not only because of his mental state, but because his a-logs are the worst. He didn't fuck his life, like Wings or DSP, he is not mean or arrogant, but there are people, who wish him the worst, even death, maybe. They were doing it to him not for laughs or to make him sperg out and have a video for their channels to monetize, no, but because they genuinely hate him.

Andy Warski after the shit that Ching-Cheong has pulled out. Just imagine a harmless retard like Andy getting killed by SWAT, because some malaysian asshole doesn't like him.

Kids, who's parents are attention-whores, like Desmond or Schofields.


----------



## Pozzingmyfilthyneghole (Feb 3, 2019)

Crippled_Retard said:


> It's odd how a ton of really intelligent people seem to go nuts. The Unabomber was a mathematical genius if you want another example.
> 
> Maybe schizophrenia helps with creativity and problem solving, or something to that effect.


Ted Kaczynski turned insane because of brainwashing. I guess that’s why he didn’t get the death penalty.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ted_Kaczynski#Psychological_study


----------



## Cato (Feb 3, 2019)

Crippled_Retard said:


> It's odd how a ton of really intelligent people seem to go nuts. The Unabomber was a mathematical genius if you want another example.
> 
> Maybe schizophrenia helps with creativity and problem solving, or something to that effect.





Pozzingmyfilthyneghole said:


> Ted Kaczynski turned insane because of brainwashing. I guess that’s why he didn’t get the death penalty.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ted_Kaczynski#Psychological_study



I wouldn't put Kaczynski in the same category as Davis or Horton. His manifesto, and his other writings and reasoning he provided for his actions, are actually quite lucid and well-reasoned enough to be taken seriously by academia. Obviously he was a violent extremist but he wasn't clearly delusional and illogical.

As for the comment about intelligence and schizophrenia, I think popular misconceptions about it have spread because the people who used to be brilliant before suffering from it make for fascinating stories and get a lot of attention. In reality, there are mixed studies on the subject but the people who were generally fuckups who hadn't accomplished anything even before they lost their minds don't get the same notice.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 3, 2019)

TBH I always wondered if that psychological school experiment turned him into what he was. I used to wonder if he was basically made into a killer. That study was fucked up.


----------



## Captain Manning (Feb 3, 2019)

Mostly the ones with legit mental illnesses that could accomplish (and sometimes did accomplish) great things, but for those illnesses.

That means Terry A. Davis and Spoony.

I think I might actually pity Spoony more because Terry actually made me and many others laugh right up to the very end. His life had value he didn't understand. I consider myself blessed to have lived on the same world as Terry. RIP.

Warski too. To a lesser extent. I have my fingers crossed with him.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 3, 2019)

Pozzingmyfilthyneghole said:


> Ted Kaczynski turned insane because of brainwashing. I guess that’s why he didn’t get the death penalty.



He'd probably be better off dead than in a Supermax for life, which is basically being buried alive.


----------



## Bazaine (Feb 3, 2019)

I think there's something rather poignant about that whole set of people who have some kind of developmental delay; have completely failed to launch; and who just sit around all day drawing trains in MS Paint or writing Pooh's Adventures scripts, or whatever. I'm thinking mainly of Deviantart people here but I'm sure they have equivalents all over the internet. The fact that like, this is _it_ for them: this tiny circle of repetitive behaviours is their entire life, and often they don't even have the perspective to know how futile of a situation they're in. Or sometimes they do know, and feel bad about it, but just don't have the metal equipment to know how to get better. Your neetbux-dependent incel 'channer at least has no illusions whatsoever that he's a fuckup. Whereas so many of these guys can't comprehend just how impotent they are, and they'll just continue down the same tracks until their parents die or they fall off welfare or whatever.


----------



## MG 620 (Feb 3, 2019)

Tammy Slaton. Even Amy, their family is fucked up.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Feb 3, 2019)

Crippled_Retard said:


> It's odd how a ton of really intelligent people seem to go nuts. The Unabomber was a mathematical genius if you want another example.
> 
> Maybe schizophrenia helps with creativity and problem solving, or something to that effect.



Hyper-aware pattern recognition where order can't be separated from noise seems to cause that.  Everything in human life is made of patterns, day and night, symbols for speech, mathematics, business hours - so maybe the screw is turned too tight on some people and the mailmen are out at the same time every weekday, that's odd, and a certain number of red cars drive by and in the winter people cough as if YOU are sick.
As humans we try to make sense of everything around us, crazy people seem to try to make sense of too much.

That's my hypothesis.


----------



## Outer Party Member (Feb 3, 2019)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Hyper-aware pattern recognition where order can't be separated from noise seems to cause that.  Everything in human life is made of patterns, day and night, symbols for speech, mathematics, business hours - so maybe the screw is turned too tight on some people and the mailmen are out at the same time every weekday, that's odd, and a certain number of red cars drive by and in the winter people cough as if YOU are sick.
> As humans we try to read everything around us, crazy people seem to read too much.
> 
> That's my hypothesis.



I think you just described gang stalking.

As for CWC and the whether or not it’s is nature to be what he is, I think his parents not pushing him to take any action and letting him wallow in their filth played a big part in shaping his character.


----------



## Butter (Feb 3, 2019)

Pretty much all sctual schizophrenics (Terry, that lady who wraps herself and her apartment in tinfoil, etc.). I feel sorry for them, because for the most part they can't help themselves. Their brains are different to a "normal" person's, and so they act vastly different.


----------



## Doomfist (Feb 3, 2019)

A part of me wants to answer WingsOfRedemption, because of the constant needling he receives from unfunny faggots, but then his reaction (start emotionally manipulating his audience into donating more) to it usually snaps me out of it.

There was also this one dude whose name I can't remember. He's super ugly, he told some lie about how his viewers sent him a sex doll that got stolen from him while he was at work, but it turned out he had fucked it to pieces. He plays guitar pretty decently, and he reviews fast food in his shit hole apartment.

Anyone know who I'm talking about?


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Feb 3, 2019)

Erik "Taz" Mokracek. He's not really funny, just kind of sad and pathetic.


----------



## Pozzingmyfilthyneghole (Feb 3, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> He'd probably be better off dead than in a Supermax for life, which is basically being buried alive.


He lived by himself in a fucking shed in the middle of nowhere with no running water or electricty for decades. Supermax is an upgrade for him.


----------



## skellig58 (Feb 3, 2019)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> Erik "Taz" Mokracek. He's not really funny, just kind of sad and pathetic.



I agree. I think  Erik Mokracek is harmless, and just needs to be left alone. There's spazzy, insane funny, then just sad. And they themselves are not lol cows, but I feel for the Schofield kids, Bodhi and Jani.


----------



## Xenomorph (Feb 3, 2019)

Our Mothers.


----------



## Mr. A. L. Mao (Feb 3, 2019)

- OPL- he probably wouldn't be too well off all things considered, but  given parental support and staying off the internet maybe he wouldn't look like a bag lady who had a seaweed hair transplant.

- Michael Schofield- Small amount of pity, but some nonetheless. Sounds like he had a tough childhood and glommed onto the first woman who looked at him twice, and had no one who knew or cared enough to tell him Susan is batshit insane. Unfortunately for him, instead of the more garden variety crazy that these situations usually entail, he got the woman who wants to chemically lobotomize all sentient children. Getting out of her orbit seems to have given some clarity, though he's still complicit for what's so far happened.

-Gwen Hartley - Again a small amount. Having non sentient flesh puppets where your children should be must be traumatic for anyone, especially a mother. I can somewhat forgive her pretending there's someone there, since the reality is pretty horrifying. The doctor notes and other nonsense is where I lose this pity though.

-Wogglebug girl- she's.... unfortunate looking and crazy, so her life probably wouldn't be great anyway. But to spend your life trying to make an anthropomorphic cockroach the hottest media property is so quixotic and bizarre I have to give her props for going this long and still keeping on.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Feb 3, 2019)

Jizz Jennings, he doesn't have a thread yet. but his future is gloomy.


----------



## NG 070 (Feb 3, 2019)

Yeah, I have a couple:

*DisneyFan/Andrea Avrett*: I remember back when she was in her peak infamy, and it's to her benefit that others have come since then that make her past antics and eclectic tastes look tame in hindsight. It's kind of sad, really: she's proven she does have some skill and can improve if she'd just apply herself. Instead, she's spent a good portion of her entire life fixated on an obscure Disney character with her OC and a fan fiction that's Kingdom Hearts Lite. 

*Laineybot/Lainey*: Sure, she's proven she can be just as much of a jackass as her husband, Onision, but I can't help but feel a little bit of pity for her. She obviously came from a damaged background and has super-low self-esteem and mental issues, which made her a prime target for one of the most reprehensible people on the modern internet. And what came of this loveless marriage? Two obviously unloved kids (who are surely going to have issues integrating in normal society growing up), mountains of debt from the IRS, and the state of WA waiting for a single slight fuckup to have an excuse to throw both Lainey and Grug's asses in the clink. 

*Erik Mokracek*: Yeah, gonna have to second this one. He's your typical DeviantArt sperg, sure, but compared to others, he's harmless. Extremely weird, but harmless. He doesn't deserve the abuse he gets from trolls, IMHO. 

*MovieBob*: Don't get me wrong, I hate his guts as much as the next person does and I'd just as soon punch him in the face if I ever met him. He's an extremely vile individual with equally vile thoughts, and he's ugly inside and out. However, I can't help but pity someone who's always that negative, mean, and vile. How empty his life must be to try and tear down others, just because they think differently from him or come from a different background/part of the country than him. At least alt-right and Neo Nazis are open about how and why they are the way they are, but Bob is especially repugnant in that he hides his pure hatred under the guises of "social justice" and "wokeness".


----------



## GreenJacket (Feb 3, 2019)

DSP
People say he insults his fans, but I just see a cynical man embittered by his poor life choices.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Feb 3, 2019)

Jessi Slaughter. She was a eleven year old girl who tried to define herself as something other than poor white trash with an abusive father only to get molested by her rock idol and bullycided by 4chan, which the stress from gave her awful dad a fatal heart attack. All before she was a teenager. It's almost a credit to her constitution that she only became a troon and a spoonie and didn't become some Atomwaffen moll like Lindsay Souvannarath.


----------



## lil bitch (Feb 3, 2019)

i'm only a little sorry, but chris. he's still very entertaining to follow, but i can't help but feel a little bit sorry for him, because i feel like if his parents knew how to deal with an autistic child better he wouldn't be like this. that's all i really feel sorry for him about, though. there's a point where his parents aren't at fault anymore for his actions, and that time came quite a while ago in my opinion.

in terms of full sorrow, terry a. davis all the way. he was a really smart man, he knew a lot about software and engineering, but his mental illnesses really tainted that, and look where he ended up. it's sad...


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 3, 2019)

Pozzingmyfilthyneghole said:


> He lived by himself in a fucking shed in the middle of nowhere with no running water or electricty for decades. Supermax is an upgrade for him.



Living in an environment you control because you choose to do it is a lot different from having your environment completely controlled by others, being kept in a coffin-like cage for 23 out of 24 hours, and only removed for an hour under strict control. 

He could go wherever he wanted, do whatever he wanted, walk around in the countryside, go into town for supplies, whatever he felt like doing.

That's a completely different situation from having everything controlled for you, especially for a man who was driven insane already by mind control experiment bullshit.



lil bitch said:


> in terms of full sorrow, terry a. davis all the way. he was a really smart man, he knew a lot about software and engineering, but his mental illnesses really tainted that, and look where he ended up. it's sad...



It was especially bad because he was smart enough to know exactly how fucked he was.


----------



## Coelacanth (Feb 3, 2019)

Bazaine said:


> I think there's something rather poignant about that whole set of people who have some kind of developmental delay; have completely failed to launch; and who just sit around all day drawing trains in MS Paint or writing Pooh's Adventures scripts, or whatever. I'm thinking mainly of Deviantart people here but I'm sure they have equivalents all over the internet. The fact that like, this is _it_ for them: this tiny circle of repetitive behaviours is their entire life, and often they don't even have the perspective to know how futile of a situation they're in. Or sometimes they do know, and feel bad about it, but just don't have the metal equipment to know how to get better. Your neetbux-dependent incel 'channer at least has no illusions whatsoever that he's a fuckup. Whereas so many of these guys can't comprehend just how impotent they are, and they'll just continue down the same tracks until their parents die or they fall off welfare or whatever.



Seconding this. I genuinely feel bad for a lot of lolcows who do this sort of stuff and are so far gone that trying to get them to stop or intervene in their fantasy worlds would actually be worse than letting them be manchildren. One in particular that comes to mind is Jack Deakin/TheBuzzProductions/HouseofFrancis - he _genuinely_ believed that his Kate Ashby series was going to be award-winning and Augustin Burger was a real restaurant which not only served amazing food, but also where all his favourite cartoon characters went to get a bite. It was pathetic to say the least, but I couldn't help but pity him in the end. Being obsessed with things like Postman Pat and Cbeebies shows is no way to live.


----------



## Remove Goat (Feb 3, 2019)

I don't really pity anyone that's still alive, but the closest I'd say I come to is Doug Walker, and even then it's just sympathy. He's incompetent and unfunny as all hell, but I definitely feel for his inability to get away from the Nostalgia Critic persona.

I could see he really liked doing Demo Reel, and I know how awful it is for you to fail at your passion, though his attempts of "I can do it better" made me feel worse.


----------



## Mister Qwerty (Feb 3, 2019)

Dave Kelly (Shmorky). He could have been the next John Kricfalusi but instead turned into John Kricfalusi.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Feb 4, 2019)

GreenJacket said:


> DSP
> People say he insults his fans, but I just see a cynical man embittered by his poor life choices.


Yeah, in his early days he was more self-aware. Now he looks more resigned.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Feb 4, 2019)

Another vote from me for the scizocows. I find them more depressing than funny - what made them lolcows was misfortune rather than bad personalities or poor choices.

Chris is one for me. In many ways, he’s an asshole. But he’s also an untreated autist raised by dogshit parents who thought they could just ignore his obvious problems.

This one might be a bit controversial, but Fire. He has many, many faults and I’m not going to pretend he’s likeable, but he knows, deep down, that trooning out was a colossal mistake. Yet at the same time, he can’t bring himself to admit this to himself, because he hopes that somehow it’ll all work out the way they said it would. It’s the sunk costs fallacy at work.


----------



## Mister Qwerty (Feb 4, 2019)

Anna Storelli -  an undergraduate from UC Davis. Little did she know that she had a ticking time bomb in her head that was schizophrenia. Her 15 minutes of fame was her being a Youtube laughingstock.







And those "erotic" videos of her dancing naked trying to look sexy to attract someone and failing miserably at it, like some frumpy old housewife trying to save her marriage. 

She is doomed.


----------



## Rick Pratt (May 11, 2019)

Contrapoints and Doodletones
both are people equally liked and hated and have at times been in drama or misunderstandings
but I still quite like their work,Doodletones got me into making rants and Contrapoints helped me out of a centrist hell I was in a few years ago, some of their videos have helped teach me some things and have taught me how to be more constructive in how I give my opinions in a discussion or debate
I can relate to them in certain aspects, we both like Art, Music but we also are quite self-deprecating, nihilistic,erratic and
I can understand where they're coming from, I know that doesn't excuse their negative actions but I'm not perfect either


----------



## Basil II (May 11, 2019)

Schizo cows like Terry.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 11, 2019)

Anyone with a basically incurable mental handicap.  There are people who are just kind of willfully stupid or are Dunning-Kruger exemplified or are possessed of such unwarranted pride in themselves that they're damn well lolworthy but with mentally ill or handicapped types there's a certain amount of sadness there.  They're funny at times to be sure, but I think I'd almost rather they be fully functional and not humorous than the opposite.  There's plenty of dipshits who have no excuse for their state to laugh at in the world, honestly.


----------



## Burn Book (May 11, 2019)

Luna Slater. Either just her mum or both of her parents used to be drug addicts as well, and it's through her mum that she met her pedo heroin addict boyfriend. She doesn't have a winner's personality, but she never had much of a chance.


----------



## PL 001 (May 11, 2019)

Chris Chan

He's an asshole, and a blithering idiot, but he's basically harmless. Once Snorlax croaks, his life is going to be fucked seven ways to Sunday.

I like laughing at his exceptional antics. I don't want to see the poor bastard homeless.


----------



## cuddle striker (May 11, 2019)

Burn Book said:


> Luna Slater. Either just her mum or both of her parents used to be drug addicts as well, and it's through her mum that she met her pedo heroin addict boyfriend. She doesn't have a winner's personality, but she never had much of a chance.


no pity.  She had a chance.

Samantha Bushart, though. She's literally tarded. It's a bad kind of hilarity.


----------



## Burn Book (May 11, 2019)

cuddle striker said:


> no pity.  She had a chance.
> 
> Samantha Bushart, though. She's literally tarded. It's a bad kind of hilarity.


Sammie doesn't really seem unhappy in any way though, so I don't see any reason to feel bad for her. Her kids, on the other hand...


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (May 11, 2019)

I think Chris has been this insane from the beginning. He's certainly always talked about other dimensions and shit.


----------



## cuddle striker (May 11, 2019)

Burn Book said:


> Sammie doesn't really seem unhappy in any way though, so I don't see any reason to feel bad for her. Her kids, on the other hand...


all 45 of them


----------



## Anonymous For This (May 11, 2019)

Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


> I think Chris has been this insane from the beginning. He's certainly always talked about other dimensions and shit.



I can't really find it in myself to blame Chris for the way he is.  Guy is blatantly on the spectrum, but his parents did absolutely nothing to help him cope with his disability or set limits on him.  Dude went from being a weird autist sharing his weird Sonichu fantasies to transitioning to Christine.  Largely thanks to trolls.  What fucking set of parents wouldn't see this shit happening and pull the plug?  

It always felt like to me that his parents were just brow-beaten from raising a mentally handicapped child for his entire life and just said fuck it to his weird online escapades.  That and Barb is pretty fucked up herself.  

I thought the Count Dankula interview with him was superb.


----------



## Autistsforuganda2 (May 11, 2019)

I really pity Spoony to be honest.

Guy had infinite potential as an entertainer and he always seemed so enthusiastic doing the things he did, even till 2014. And he wasted all of it. He is really another one of those victims (and i use the term victim losely) where the fame just got too much for him.

On one positive note though, he left Channel Awesome early enough to get out of the trashfire.


----------



## Nykysnottrans (May 11, 2019)

Outer Party Member said:


> which lolcow do you feel a little sorry for as much as you are entertained by them?





Rick Pratt said:


> Contrapoints helped me out of a centrist hell I was in a few years ago, some of their videos have helped teach me some things and have taught me how to be more constructive in how I give my opinions in a discussion or debate
> I can relate to them in certain aspects, we both like Art, Music but we also are quite self-deprecating, nihilistic,erratic and
> I can understand where they're coming from, I know that doesn't excuse their negative actions but I'm not perfect either



Everything I post about Nyk/ContraPoints here is basically a combination raw sashimi bemusement with a tiny small wasabi smear of pity on the side for the burn. I don't want to pity Nyk because he has chosen to do this to himself, he openly stated that his trooning out is a suicide mission, also he's a Youtube millionaire who could easily seek help for his problems but chose not to despite his wealth giving access to the best therapists and psychiatrists in the world, so he's undeserving of pity, but sometimes I can't help but notice how sad he looks. Then I remind myself that he's just a self-hating extreme narcissist and I inevitably have to LMAO again at him being such a ridiculous paradox wasting everyone's time with his stupid "public intellectual" bullshit and mindless self-indulgence.


----------



## *extremely mom voice* (May 11, 2019)

Maybe controversial, but Amberlynn Reid. Like yes she has a shitty personality and surrounds herself with enablers, and yes she's an addict and therefore firmly in the grip of her elaborate self-deceptions...but the consequences of her character flaws are that she's crippled and grotesquely disfigured, and will likely be so for the rest of her life. And now she's looking at middle adulthood, and her health is just going to keep spiraling. Part of me has no pity because I know she brought it on herself to a large degree, but at the same time, does anyone deserve to live like that?


----------



## Overcast (May 11, 2019)

I can never bring myself to not feel bad for Chris.

Like yeah, he’s nuts and has done some stupid shit, but the past few years, after seeing how nasty and terrible certain people are on the internet, Chris just reminds me of a small child who doesn’t know what the fuck they’re doing. And deep down, all he wanted was to find a romantic partner and to have sex, which I can’t really blame him for.

Wogglebuglover is someone who is at least trying to make something positive of herself, it’s just she does it in an ass-backwards way. Doesn’t help she supposedly got molested at a young age so that probably fucked her up badly.

Edit: Wow, this comment has aged poorly.


----------

